# Glowbaits?



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody use glow in the dark baits for nightfishing for crappies? Find it makes any difference?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

They sure do work. Sometimes the fish are so "on" it doesn't matter, but I think it does make a difference as far as giving the fish something different to look at.

Those glow jigs that Jammin' Jigs (a fine OGF sponsor) offers some sweet glow jigs that I've had a lot of success with, both through the ice as well as open water.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

I love them for ice fishing. They definetely outfish regular jigs. I should try them sometime night fishing.


----------



## bigcat46 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm with you on that, I have found my glow jigs to outfish others through the ice, but have never tried glow jigs in open water, I guess because my ice jigs are so small.


----------

